# My First Newborn Shoot



## Monica Fermin (Jul 4, 2009)

This was my first newborn shoot.  It was a little harder than I thought, but here are a couple of by better shots.  What do you think?  C&C very welcomed!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm really not digging the prop or the background color.  Is it suppoed to look like spaghetti or a mop?  Because those are the only two things I can think off.  Also, it could use a serious black adjustment to get more contrast on the bottom end.  Baby photography is hard, don't fret it.


----------



## misol (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the pose of the baby.  But you are getting some major pink reflections on the baby.  You needed to use some white reflectors to counter that I think.  Not a huge fan of the yarn, but at least its a little different.  

They look soft on my monitor, but often that happens from just putting them on the web, so they might not be.


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jul 11, 2009)

Although I don't care for the pink background, I think you did a fantastic job posing this baby.  The shaggy thing is kind of distracting from that little cutie though.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks you all for your feedback!  Just trying something that seems to be new with newborn photography.  There are some others using the "Fringe" yarn thing.  You can search on Flickr under "Fringe Newborn" and see the different things photographers are doing with the "fringe"


----------



## 45mphK9 (Jul 13, 2009)

These are cute pictures.  Something I would change in the first shot is the white thing right at the baby's bottom.  

The second picture is SO sweet!  I think you have the right idea by looking at what other's are doing.  That's a great way to get ideas.  Be thinking of different angles & what props you need to get the poses you like.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 15, 2009)

ahh.. the white thing!!.. my husband said the same thing to me.  That is the pillow the baby is laying on.  I kind of think it gives it a sense of depth.. maybe if it wasn't there it would look like she was just photoshopped in?


----------

